
US police kill more in days than other countries do in years (2015) - novia
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/09/the-counted-police-killings-us-vs-other-countries
======
leecarraher
Although it's pretty clear that the us has a problem that other countries
don't, whenever I see asymmetric comparisons like these I get suspicious of
sensationalism. Why not a Per capita , number of shootings year by year, and
if you need a headline, "US has 10-100x more police shootings than the these
countries"?

~~~
bayouborne
..exactly, if that's the author's title, there's an agenda.

